
Let's Compile like it's 1992 (2014) - sconxu
http://fabiensanglard.net/Compile_Like_Its_1992/index.php
======
panic
Previously:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13750097](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13750097)

------
shakna
Grab a copy of Borland's IDE [0] while you're at it. Experience what was
normal and good all those years ago, and marvel at how little distance we've
come.

[0] [https://winworldpc.com/product/borland-c-
builder/6x](https://winworldpc.com/product/borland-c-builder/6x)

~~~
RubenSandwich
Borland's IDE has a huge nostalgia factor for me, it was the first IDE that
made it so I didn't have to think about linking and the rest of the toolchain,
I could just hit 'Build'.

But while most of our tooling for Software Engineering is pretty archaic. I
think there is a tooling revolution going on now, especially with new
languages: autoformatters, graduation typing, memory ownership checkers, etc.
I feel like as an industry we are slowly starting to take tooling seriously.

------
zwieback
That brings back memories - I started my programming career in 1992 and
Borland was one of the compilers we used back then, Zortech C++ being the
other one.

------
alexott
Hah. Borland 3.1.Don't remember TP 3.5?

~~~
pjmlp
I remember 3.0, 5.5, 6.0, 7.0 for MS-DOS and 1.5 for Windows, those are the
ones I used, before switching full time to C++ as my next love in programming
languages. :)

------
a3n
> mkdir a

I'm still smiling.

------
cosarara97
Please add (2014) to the title.

~~~
jasonkostempski
Did the way compiling was done in 1992 change since 2014?

~~~
castis
Probably not but HN has a habit of putting the year in the title of older
content. Makes sense to keep it up, no?

